# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Conseil sur moteur  utiliser

## kbadache

Hello,
je suis un dveloppeur Java, je fais des logiciels de gestion au quotidien et j'aimerai me lancer dans la cration de jeux vido (desktop, web, Android).
J'aimerai crer des jeux assez simple (pour le moment en tout cas) genre plateforme 2D.

J'hsite entre utiliser libGDX qui me permet d'utiliser le Java que je connais bien et utiliser Unreal Engine ou Unity mais qui me demande d'apprendre un autre langage.

Donc : 
LibGDX :
+ Java
- Moins fourni que UE ou Unity, plus "bas niveau"

UE ou Unity : 
+ Beaucoup de possibilit, plus facile ? 
- Apprendre un autre langage (je sais que je peux faire du C# sur Unity mais a demande quand mme un apprentissage)

Est-ce qu'on peu aller loin sans coder avec Unreal Engine (Blue print)?
Qu'est-ce qui pour vous me permettrait d'entreprendre le plus rapidement la cration de jeu ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Comme vous l'avez dit, LibGDX, c'est bas niveau et cela demandera beaucoup d'efforts (ou du moins, un effort certain) avant d'obtenir quelque chose de jouable. Avec un moteur de jeux vido, en moins d'une heure (ou disons, quelques heures lorsque vous ne le connaissez pas), vous pouvez obtenir dj des trucs apprciables et motivants.

En bref, ce premier choix (LibGDX VS moteur) c'est : voulez-vous faire de la programmation, ou faire un jeu vido  ::aie::  ?
Sachant qu'aprs l'aspect programmation, il faut aussi penser  tous les  ct : graphismes, sons, menus, peaufinages....

Pour le choix d'un moteur de jeux vido, la vraie rponse est : il faut essayer. Il faut se donner un objectif (par exemple, faire un plateformeur 2D) et tenter de l'implmenter avec tel ou tel moteur. De cette faon, vous pourrez vous rendre compte de la philosophie du moteur, de sa communaut, de l'accs  l'aide/documentation et ainsi de suite.

Aussi, je voudrais rappeler que vous n'avez citer que Unreal Engine et Unity, qui certes, sont les plus populaires/tapageurs, mais n'oubliez pas non plus les moteurs comme Godot, Game Maker, Construct. Ces derniers, certes peut tre moins "glamour" permettent aussi de faire des jeux et pourront peut tre rpondre  vos besoins. Notamment avec Construct qui ne demande aucune approche de code.

Pour l'apprentissage d'un langage, sachant que vous savez dj dvelopp, ce ne sera rien de compliqu. Cela ne ncessite pas vraiment d'apprentissage  proprement parler.

----------


## kbadache

Merci LittleWhite pour votre rponse.

Effectivement, j'ai pris les plus connu, Godot aussi est apparemment trs apprci.
Je vais m'orienter vers un moteur plutt trs utilis pour avoir le plus de chance de trouver des ressources (tutos, aide...)

Oui apprendre un autre langage de programmation et pas vraiment un problme, c'est juste que si je n'ai pas  le faire, a me fait gagner du temps, et comme vous l'avez dit, il y a pleins d'autres choses  faire quand on fait un jeu.  ::mrgreen:: 

Je pense que je vais tester UE, Unity et Godot et prendre celui avec lequel je suis le plus  l'aise.

D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que c'est devenu plus compliqu de faire des jeux 2D avec Unreal Engine ?

----------


## DevWebMobile

Unity utilise le langage C# dont la syntaxe est une copie de Java.

----------


## Mat.M

> Oui apprendre un autre langage de programmation et pas vraiment un problme, c'est juste que si je n'ai pas  le faire, a me fait gagner du temps, et comme vous l'avez dit, il y a pleins d'autres choses  faire quand on fait un jeu.


je me suis toujours demand si finalement c'tait aussi rapide d'apprendre Java + webGl ou C/C++ et SDL plutt que d'apprendre  faire fonctionner que des gros trucs e Unreal Engine ou Unity.
Cela peut faire dbat  ::mouarf:: 
Parce que mine de rien c'est des outils trs complexes  utiliser
Surtout que pour faire un jeu en 2d plus simple  raliser qu'un jeu 3d o il faut grer l'optimisation spatiale,les clairages,le rendu etc...
et puis avec ces outils magiques l o je suis dubitatif c'est d'tre capable d'optimiser le code gnr derrire.
Affaire  suivre.

La dmarche  entreprendre c'est mettre sur papier ou dcrire dans un fichier texte les fonctionnalits du jeu bref faire un game design document  minima.
Les questions sont :qu'est ce que va faire le jeu ?
-quel style ( en pixel art ? )
-quelles fonctionnalits utiles ? affichage de bitmap 2d , scrolling cran ?

----------


## kbadache

> je me suis toujours demand si finalement c'tait aussi rapide d'apprendre Java + webGl ou C/C++ et SDL plutt que d'apprendre  faire fonctionner que des gros trucs e Unreal Engine ou Unity.


Oui d'o ma question et c'est aussi pour ne pas avoir  passer 1 an a apprendre avant de sortir le moindre petit jeu, a peut vite m'ennuyer...





> La dmarche  entreprendre c'est mettre sur papier ou dcrire dans un fichier texte les fonctionnalits du jeu bref faire un game design document  minima.
> Les questions sont :qu'est ce que va faire le jeu ?
> -quel style ( en pixel art ? )
> -quelles fonctionnalits utiles ? affichage de bitmap 2d , scrolling cran ?


L a dpend de ce que je suis capable de faire, d'o le fait que je souhaite partir sur la solution qui me permet de rentrer dans le vif du sujet le plus rapidement.
Si je dois apprendre  crire 50 lignes de code pour faire sauter un personnage, je vais vite avoir envie de passer  autre chose  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ohnomorejmmings

Plein de bons conseils mais penser aussi au compromis apprentissage/cration. Tu connais dj Java alors autant t'amuser tout de suite. Pas besoin d'attendre de pondre une tude de march sur les moteurs existants ! De base la techno est dj trs riche mais avec des solutions comme libGDX c'est encore plus accessible. Je ne sais pas combien de lignes il te faudra pour reproduire le fameux saut de Mario par exemple mais dans un esprit bac  sable il y a de quoi se faire plaisir. En parallle ta recherche te donnera peut-tre l'ide d'utiliser un diteur de niveaux, d'ajouter un dfilement multidirectionnel  l'aide de telle biblio

Comme a j'ai aussi pens  la premire mouture de Minecraft. Jouer  son applet dans le navigateur c'tait quand mme trs classe ! D'o l'intrt de fouiller dans les portfolios des moteurs. Je sais aussi que les ressources pour apprendre  coder son jeu en Java ne manquent pas. Aprs parfois on est plus amen  bricoler qu'avec les solutions "tout en un". Penser aussi aux simples jeux de construction car leur fonctionnement est similaire  celui des diteurs plus puissants.

Pour rsumer quand on a des connaissances autant s'en servir pour mener un projet raliste. Faire courir ou sautiller un carr au milieu d'autres carrs sur un seul cran c'est pas aussi sexy qu'un Super Mario Galaxy mais il faut bien commencer par quelque chose !!

----------


## Mat.M

> Si je dois apprendre  crire 50 lignes de code pour faire sauter un personnage, je vais vite avoir envie de passer  autre chose


dans ce cas-l il faut prendre des outils comme Gamemaker qui vitent d'crire des lignes de code et avec ce genre d'outil vous arriverez rapidement  un rsultat.

Cela doit tre aussi possible avec Godot.
Cependant faut pas esprer dvelopper un AAA non plus

----------


## kbadache

> dans ce cas-l il faut prendre des outils comme Gamemaker qui vitent d'crire des lignes de code et avec ce genre d'outil vous arriverez rapidement  un rsultat.
> 
> Cela doit tre aussi possible avec Godot.
> Cependant faut pas esprer dvelopper un AAA non plus


Oui bien sr je sais que je vais pas faire une AAA tout seul, et qu'au dbut je vais devoir faire des jeux simples pour prendre de l'exprience.
Ca me drange pas de coder, ce que je voulais dire c'est que je veux pas avoir  recrer un moteur physique... je veux pouvoir assez vite arriver  faire quelque chose, mme si je dois coder un peu.

----------

